# I've heard a lack of vitamin B can cause SA.



## Ross (Apr 10, 2004)

What type of vitamin B is it?

I think it may be this one,

_Vitamin B-1 Thiamine 
Necessary for proper metabolism of sugar and starch to provide energy. Maintains a healthy nervous system as well as aiding proper function of the heart and other muscles. Stress increases the need for B-1 and all B 
vitamins. _

Also I don't really think I eat the foods that it mentioned, I think it was fibre like bran flakes and cerial or whatever.


----------



## dogluck18 (Jul 17, 2005)

My father mentioned something about the B vitamins to me. I decided to start taking some vitaminis, because its gotten to the point where I will try anything to work.


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

You might want to try a B supplement. The B vitamins are good for nerves. I take a multi that has extra B vitamins. I do notice a slight difference in how I feel if I don't take them, but it certainly hasn't cured my anxiety.


----------



## Hermit the Frog (Aug 4, 2004)

The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook says that B and C vitamins are generally recommended for people with high anxiety, because people who are highly stresses exhaust the supply of B and C vitamins in their system significantly faster than other people. It points out that deficiancies of B vitamins can lead to anxiety, fatigue, restlessness, irratibility, and emotional instability. C vitamins help with the adrenal glands, which help you deal with excess stress.

The book recommends 50-100mg of a B-Complex vitamin once a day (or twice in high stress enviroments), and "1000mg in a time release form, twice a day" (double under high stress. "Vitamin C in combination with bioflavinoids is preferred."

It recommends not taking them on an empty stomach.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Moogle (Aug 6, 2005)

Vitamins won't "cure" social anxiety as it has to do with our beliefs about ourselves and society.. I also can't imagine a lack of a vitaming being able to directly cause it, instead, maybe we are more prone to stress and if that goes on long enough... well maybe it's a perfect situation for SA to develop. 

I use a lot of maybe's because I've always been very sceptical when there isn't a lot of evidence (as far as I know!) backing up supplements and their effects.

That being off my chest (lol) I do feel vitamins are essential, I myself take vitamin supplements (vitamin b complex and c) because I am almost certain about myself not getting enough of them due to my lack of appetite... :|

edit:
The omega 3, 6 & 9 fatty acids look promising in their effects on our health, their effects seem to get a lot of support as well.. I think I'm gonna look into these 3 some more.


----------



## Ross (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone, think I'll start taking that B complex then and see if it helps.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm going to have to try that..Vitamin C does make me feel better, i don't think i've tried Vitamin B..


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, I highly doubt it would cause SA, but I think that B-vitamin supplements are very useful. I recommend them to almost everyone, and even more so if they are taking an antidepressant (it tends to help them work better). I take 1/2 a B-complex pill every morning.


----------

